# Crate size recommendation



## Powerchick (Jun 17, 2021)

I am nesting as I count the days toward picking up my Vizsla puppy and as I think about his living quarters, I am looking at the Diggs Revol Dog Crate. Does anyone here have this brand and if so, will the medium size be sufficient? I am space-challenged. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Powerchick said:


> I am nesting as I count the days toward picking up my Vizsla puppy and as I think about his living quarters, I am looking at the Diggs Revol Dog Crate. Does anyone here have this brand and if so, will the medium size be sufficient? I am space-challenged. Thanks for your help.


 I got a 42 inch Midwest wire crate with divider. I used the same one since he was 8 weeks old , he is one year now. Use the divider to keep the crate just big enough for him to turn around and settle. If you give them too much space , they may potty in there … I just kept moving the divider as he grew and I don’t need the divider any more now . My V is fairly large at 25 inches at shoulder and nearing 57-58 pounds


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

Powerchick said:


> I am nesting as I count the days toward picking up my Vizsla puppy and as I think about his living quarters, I am looking at the Diggs Revol Dog Crate. Does anyone here have this brand and if so, will the medium size be sufficient? I am space-challenged. Thanks for your help.


I have the medium Diggs Revol crate for my 12 week old baby girl. I have already taken the divider out, but it is working out well. I will see how big she gets, but I expect to have to get her a new crate when she is full grown. I knew that was a risk when I purchased the Diggs crate, but I would do it again. I LOVE the crate. I'm hopeful they will have a large version soon. Hope that helps!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sloane said:


> I have the medium Diggs Revol crate for my 12 week old baby girl. I have already taken the divider out, but it is working out well. I will see how big she gets, but I expect to have to get her a new crate when she is full grown. I knew that was a risk when I purchased the Diggs crate, but I would do it again. I LOVE the crate. I'm hopeful they will have a large version soon. Hope that helps!


i am hoping for those in larger version too and have been waiting for 2 years for them to release it, even put myself on their mailing list! i have never had the smaller version, but the bigger one looks like a good travel help when we are at competitions.


----------



## Brielle_best (Jan 4, 2022)

Sloane said:


> I have the medium Diggs Revol crate for my 12 week old baby girl. I have already taken the divider out, but it is working out well. I will see how big she gets, but I expect to have to get her a new crate when she is full grown. I knew that was a risk when I purchased the Diggs crate, but I would do it again. I LOVE the crate. I'm hopeful they will have a large version soon. Hope that helps!


Hello! I am picking up my vizsla puppy 2/14 and wanted to see how the medium revol diggs crate worked out for you and how long? I figured I’ll need a bigger crate in a couple months, but got a really good deal on the medium size crate.
Also did you just put a dog bed inside or did you buy the company crate mat? I wanted something more comfortable so would prefer to get a bed. Also did you cover the crate at night or no?
Sorry for all the questions - if you have size or product names and suggestions i would really appreciate it!


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

Brielle_best said:


> Hello! I am picking up my vizsla puppy 2/14 and wanted to see how the medium revol diggs crate worked out for you and how long? I figured I’ll need a bigger crate in a couple months, but got a really good deal on the medium size crate.
> Also did you just put a dog bed inside or did you buy the company crate mat? I wanted something more comfortable so would prefer to get a bed. Also did you cover the crate at night or no?
> Sorry for all the questions - if you have size or product names and suggestions i would really appreciate it!


Congrats!! I'm sure you're so excited! I ended up buying a larger crate for Poppy (now 9 months old) a few months ago. I got about 6 months use of the medium Diggs crate. If you got a good deal on the medium crate, you'll still get some good use of it. They did release a large sized crate, but it's quite pricey ($675 USD). Since I had already purchased a larger crate prior to the availability of the large Diggs crate, I couldn't quite pull the trigger on purchasing it. 

I did end up buying the crate mat which worked out really well once I took out the divider. However, if you use the divider (which I did for the first month), you will not be able to use the crate pad. When I was still using the divider, I just purchased some small, inexpensive beds from PetSmart since I knew she wouldn't be using those for very long. I used the crate pad and blankets once we took the divider out. It's actually quite comfortable and can be used apart from the crate as a bed once your puppy outgrows the crate. I would say that the crate pad is unnecessary if you find a bed that fits nicely in the crate. 

As far as the cover, I did not buy a specific cover for the Diggs crate. The first few months I had Poppy, she was in the crate for sleeping and whenever we weren't training or taking a potty break, so she spent a lot of time in the crate. She liked to be able to see out of the crate during the day, so I never bothered with a crate cover. I just covered the crate with a blanket at night, but I didn't cover up the front of the crate because she liked being able to see me in bed. 

Once your pup is old enough and potty trained, I would highly recommend the Snoozer pets cozy cave beds. They are a little pricey, but they launder well and I think they are well worth the price. Our set up now involves an oversized crate (not available on Amazon anymore apparently) with an XL Snoozer Pets rectangular crate bed. She also has some XL round Snoozer Pets beds that she loves and uses every day while she's resting and napping. 

Good luck with your new puppy and please post pics once you pick him/her up!


----------

